# second heat 4 months later?



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

I went through my pups first heat 4 months ago. The other day she had a small discharge from her vulva but I could not tell what it was. If I take her to a vet can they tell me at this early in the game if she is in fact in heat? She is set for training this week but if in heat no training hence needing to find out. Seems like 4 months is too quick for a second heat.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

It's normal. Some females come in every 4 months.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

wildrivers said:


> I went through my pups first heat 4 months ago. The other day she had a small discharge from her vulva but I could not tell what it was. If I take her to a vet can they tell me at this early in the game if she is in fact in heat? She is set for training this week but if in heat no training hence needing to find out. Seems like 4 months is too quick for a second heat.


Here's a link...it's normal. 

A Female Dog?s Heat Cycle


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

The biggest problem with a heat every four months is she might not be ovulating and might be hard to breed if that are your plans for her.
The utereus needs about 6 months to completely cycle and to keep everything healthy. 
I had a Berner that was in heat every four months. Besides never keeping in show coat, it was a pain. After her testing was all done, I went ahead and bred her. She did get pregnant with two babies and her cycles were normal after that.
That being said, dogs can come into heat every 4 months or every 18 months, it is all normal cycling. Some breeds are known to come into heat only once a year. Look at wild dogs/wolves/coyotes, they have evolved to only come into heat when spring comes around and food is good for raising a litter.


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for the information, appreciate it


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

An update just in case someone searches out the word heat.
She ended up false heating , there was discharge for a day or two, then it went away. 9 days later she hit a full heat. The vet techs said to keep my appointment and spay her 6 days later. BIG MISTAKE. She was in so much pain. Never spay a dog in heat. She is healing but slowly and I wont ever spay a dog in heat again.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes, it's always a good idea to spay when the cycle is over and the reproductive organs aren't so fired up... there is more blood flow to the area, more swelling, etc. during heat. I'm suprised the techs recommended to go ahead with it rather than waiting.


----------

